# ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 - brauchbare Treiber vorhanden?

## Farbkreis

Guten Tag,

ich möchte auf einem nicht produktiv Notebook mit Gentoo rumspielen und habe mir hierfür ein altes Thinkpad rausgesucht mit o.g. Grafikkarte. Nun wollte ich fragen, ob es für diese GUTE Treiber gibt, weil ich bei ATI noch von meinen früheren Linux Aiusflügen in Erinnerung habe, dass der Treibersupport verbesserungswürdig war und ich keine negativen ÜBerraschungen erleben will.

Besten Dank im Voraus.

----------

## Max Steel

An und für sich sollte das kein PRoblem darstellen. Da dieser Chip allerdings deutlich älter ist, wird der ati-drivers (fglrx) nicht funktionieren, sondern nur die x11-treiber.

Kurze Suche nach ATI Radeon x1300 Mobility Gentoo, gab folgendes:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/ati-faq.xml

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6118082.html (Hier gehts zwar primär um die X1400, aber das dürfte keinen großen Unterschied machen.)

----------

## Farbkreis

Danke, dann weiß ich Bescheid. Werde beim nächstne Notebook wohl auf Nvidia achten  :Wink:   - ist aber bekanntermaßen eh nur zum Testen.

Mir gehts auch eher nicht darum, dass es Treiber gibt, sondern eher darum, dass der Treibersupport von ATI früher ja mal nicht sooo gut war.

Gruß,

Farbkreis

----------

## Max Steel

inzwischen hat er sich wohl gebessert, da auch der Privatmann auf der OpenSource Schiene Treiber bauen kann. (offene Specs..., aber kein Kümmern um offene Treiber seitens ATI/AMD)

Trotzdem sind Treiber für ATI-Karten weiterhin mit Graußen zu betrachten.

----------

## Josef.95

Der (radeon) OpenSource Treiber x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati sollte eigentlich gut und problemlos funktionieren.

Setze hierfür in deiner make.conf 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"
```

 und lasse ihn dann bauen.

für weiteres schaue bitte auch noch im  X Server Configuration HOWTO

Viel Erfolg

----------

## V10lator

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> ..., aber kein Kümmern um offene Treiber seitens ATI/AMD)

 Und was machen dann Alex Deucher & co bei AMD?

Bitte verzeihe mir sollte ich deinen Beitrag fehlinterpretiert haben aber AMD ist sehr aktiv an der Entwicklung des freien radeon Treibers beteiligt. Ich selbst nutze die neuesten GIT-Codes und experimentelle Kernel-Patches (ja, auch von AMD) weil dort aktuell sehr viel Bewegung vorhanden ist.

//EDIT: @TS: Ich würde dir auch empfehlen in den GIT-bereich zu gehen, sprich: mesa-9999 (bindist USE-Flag beachten), solltest du dir das zutrauen ein drm-radeon-testing Kernel und ansonsten die neusten Pakete. Bei eselect mesa dann noch gallium3d wählen. Und bevor ich's vergesse: Mach dich über libtxc_dxtn schlau.  :Wink: 

Solltest du jedoch nur compiz laufen lassen wollen und auf games sch****en vergiss das...  :Wink: 

----------

## Max Steel

 *V10lator wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   ..., aber kein Kümmern um offene Treiber seitens ATI/AMD) Und was machen dann Alex Deucher & co bei AMD?
> 
> Bitte verzeihe mir sollte ich deinen Beitrag fehlinterpretiert haben aber AMD ist sehr aktiv an der Entwicklung des freien radeon Treibers beteiligt. Ich selbst nutze die neuesten GIT-Codes und experimentelle Kernel-Patches (ja, auch von AMD) weil dort aktuell sehr viel Bewegung vorhanden ist.
> 
> //EDIT: @TS: Ich würde dir auch empfehlen in den GIT-bereich zu gehen, sprich: mesa-9999 (bindist USE-Flag beachten), solltest du dir das zutrauen ein drm-radeon-testing Kernel und ansonsten die neusten Pakete. Bei eselect mesa dann noch gallium3d wählen. Und bevor ich's vergesse: Mach dich über libtxc_dxtn schlau. 
> ...

 

Hmmm du hast sicherlich neuere Informationen wie ich.

----------

